# شرح برنامج بريمافيرا (فيديو)



## eng/ibrahim eid (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم شرح مبسط لبرنامج بريمافيرا
والدروس هى كالتالى

1- مقدمة في البرنامج
- الهدف من البريمافيرا
- ماهو الجديد؟
- بنية البرنامج
===========================
2. البدء مع برنامج بريمافيرا
- فتح مشروع موجود
- إضافة مشروع جديد
- بنية البرنامج بعد إضافة مشروع
===========================
3. إدارة المشروع
- تعريف التقاويم الزمنية
- إضافة الخط العربي
- إضافة المهام
- كودات المهام
- العلاقات بين المهام
- إضافة المهام باللغة العربية
- الطريقة الاولى لإضافة العلاقات
- الطريقة الثانية لإضافة العلاقات
- الطريقة الثالثة لإضافة العلاقات
- إضافة القيود
- حساب الجدولة
- تطبيق توضيحي
- الدائرة المغلقة
- مخطط ( بيرت )
- شريط الأيقونات
- المتابعة على مخطط ( بيرت )
- الخيارات
===========================
4. التنسيقات
- تقسيم واجهة البرنامج رأسيا وأفقيا
- تنسيقات الأعمدة
- تنسيق التاريخ
- تنسيقات السلم الزمني
- تنسيق الخطوط الرأسية والأفقية
- تنسيق القضبان
- صندوق حوار التعديل
- صندوق حوار نقاط النهاية
- صندوق حوار التهشير
- تنسيقات الصناديق
- تنسيق العلاقات
===========================
5. تنظيم المشروع
- تجميع المهام
- كيفية ترتيب المهام
- صندوق حوار الخصائص
-خيارات الفلترة
- إختيار معيار واحد أوعدة معايير
===========================
6. الطبقات
- تعريف الطبقات
- صندوق حوار الخصائص
- جعل الطبقة إفتراضية
===========================
7. تجزئة المشروع
- ماهو wbs
- اضافة wbs
===========================
8. المصادر أو الموارد
- مقدمة
- إضافة أسماء الموارد
- تسجيل الحدود
- تسجيل السعر
- نسخ - طباعة - الحساب - التقويم
- الطريقة الأولى لإسناد الموارد للمهام
- الطريقة الثانية لإسناد الموارد للمهام
- الطريقة الثالثة لإسناد الموارد للمهام
- مخطط الموارد
- صندوق حوار الإنتقاء
- ملاحظات حول مخطط الموارد
- جدول الموارد
===========================
9. أنواع المهام
- المهمة
- الإستقلالية
- الإجتماع
- واقعة البداية
- واقعة النهاية
- المهمة العلم
- المغلف
- البنية الهرمية
- تدريب
===========================
10. التسوية
- مقدمة
- الصفحة العامة
- فحة الموارد
- صفحة الأولويات
- صفحة الإنقسام
===========================
11. التحديث
- تحديث المشروع
- النسخ
- تحديث الهدف
- عملية التحديث
===========================
12. متفرقات مهمة
- إدراج الكائنات
- التغيير الشامل
- تغيير الألوان
- تغيير عرض الأسطر
- قائمة النوافذ
- قائمة المساعدة
- التحكم بموقع مخطط ( بيرت )
- تتبع المنطق
- إضافة الملاحظات للمهام
- معاينة التواريخ
===========================
13. الطباعة
- الطباعة
===========================
14. أمثلة
- المثال الأول
- المثال الثاني
- المثال الثالث
- المثال الرابع
- المثال الخامس
===========================
15. الخاتمة
- الخاتمة

وهذه هى روابط التحميل
Part1.rar
Part2.rar
Part3.rar
Part4.rar
Part5.rar
Part6.rar
Part7.rar
Part8.rar
Part9.rar
Part10.rar
Part11.rar
Part12.rar
Part13.rar
Part14.rar
Part15.rar


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن نرجو التوضيح لمن الشرح
ومشكور مره اخري


----------



## محمود نظمى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يبارك لكم والى الأمام ان شاء الله


----------



## كمال محمد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م. هشام عباس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس


----------



## عصام احمد على (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك المهندس


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القهلاني (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هالمجهود


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الرائع


----------



## الرافديني (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (22 يناير 2010)

شاكرين على المجهود المبذول
لقد تم التحميل وتم التشغيل ولاكن صوت فقط من غير صوره
فكيف اعالج هذا عندى
ولكم الشكر


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (22 يناير 2010)

الفيديوهات شغاله
وانا مجربها والصوره شغاله 
حاول استخدم برنامج تشغيل فيديو اخر


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك ووفقك في جميع أمورك
ونفع بك الامه كلها
عمل رائع


----------



## engmohamad (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الردود الجميله
اتمنى يكون الشرح عجبكم


----------



## خالد قريسو (27 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_belga (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس 
بس الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## eng_belga (27 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس 
بس الروابط مش شغالة_


----------



## eng_belga (27 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس 
بس الروابط مش شغالة_


----------



## مش لاقي (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس*​


----------



## asmaa_asm (27 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## Jamal (29 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## serag (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وفقكم الله


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا 

وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## zzaghal (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس ابراهيم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eedbakr (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## eedbakr (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## hawkar1 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## shuaa said (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mehdi09 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (30 أبريل 2011)

جزال الله كل الخير و شكرا لك


----------



## صفاء طالب (24 مايو 2011)

روعة ............ شكرا اخي


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (25 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عمل رائع
المهندس احمد عكوش


----------



## سنيين (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سارية عثمان (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## eedbakr (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## eng_saliem (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جدا يارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## eng_saliem (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسنى حسنى (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud Elsawy (18 فبراير 2012)

لا أجد سوى ان ادعو لك بالتوفيق ..... وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

مجهود ممتاز ........ الف شكر
:56::56::56:


----------



## eng.ehab2011 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmze (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن المشكلة فى الشرح اعتقد انه برنامج تكتب الشرح والبرنامج يتكلم بصوت رجل او امراة وهذا يدل على اللهجة غير الذى نسمعها


----------



## eng ana (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء اذا في رابط غير 4shared تنزله يابشموهندسنا القدير لاني بتغلب من 4shared ,
وشكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## mohamedfrah (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## toffy_9060 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكووور . ارجوا اي احد يجاوبني.. نسخه كام هذا البريمافيرا الموجود في الفيديوهات ؟ وشكرا*

مشكووور . ارجوا اي احد يجاوبني.. نسخه كام هذا البريمافيرا الموجود في الفيديوهات ؟ وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بستوني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااااائع
مجهود مشكووووووووووووووووووور
وبانتظار المزيد من هذا العطاااااااااااء


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً و جعله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## Pure Snow (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: مشكووور . ارجوا اي احد يجاوبني.. نسخه كام هذا البريمافيرا الموجود في الفيديوهات ؟ وشكرا*



toffy_9060 قال:


> مشكووور . ارجوا اي احد يجاوبني.. نسخه كام هذا البريمافيرا الموجود في الفيديوهات ؟ وشكرا



أخي صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله كل خير 

أخي السائل عن النسخة فهو عن بريمافيرا3


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

:28::28::28::77:برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------



## sony7200 (21 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## العبد للة (22 أغسطس 2015)

ارتباط الملفات غير صالح لو امكن إعادة الرفع
مع خالص الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

